# Hella Good Times



## zoomed (Nov 10, 2006)

For anyone in the Mississauga/Oakville area...

Nov. 17th @ Kinsmen Hall

Shot In The Dark, This New Disease, The Imports, For All Things Beautiful and more will be rocking your brains out!!

Doors open at 6...

http://i13.tinypic.com/34i0dgp.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds good, for all you bands out there, remember to use the calender to post your upcoming shows. That way it will appear at the bottom of the main page.


----------



## zoomed (Nov 10, 2006)

wow..did'nt know you could do that...sweet deal...


----------



## zoomed (Nov 10, 2006)

*show is cancelled*

just thought i'd let it be known that the show is cancelled due to a bone head pulling the fire alarm at the last event...


----------

